# '06 Caad 8 R700



## FarleyBob (Aug 2, 2007)

I have been looking for a 63cm CAAD8 and have found a new 2006 with 105's and ultegra rear, triple, nine speed. They want $899, this seems a bit much but I've had trouble locating one in this size and may buy this one. Your thoughts.............?


----------



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

*2006 Caad8*

In mid July I purchased a leftover 2006 new CAAD8 (56cm) from a local bike shop for $1200. Not sure if it is R700 but it has the same components (triple, 105 with Ultegra rear) you mention. It is silver(raw) and matte black. I absolutely love it. It was orginally $1550. I probably could have purchased it for lower price if I waited but I wanted to use it for a sprint triathlon and I thought it was a pretty good deal, but it looks like I could have possibly saved some more money based on your deal.

It is surprisingly light for this price point. It was over a pound lighter than the Scott S20 ($1600+). Also, I believe the overall 2006 components are better than 2007 package.

Good luck. I recommend the bike if it works for you.


----------



## FarleyBob (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm hoping to ride one tomorrow to check out the fit. I am a long legged, shorter torso, recreational/club rider. One bike shop guy tried to tell me the CAAD8 was pretty long, but looking at top tube measurements it's about the same as other road bikes I've seen. I hope to find out tomorrow how she feels.


----------



## FarleyBob (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok, I bought the bike!! Can't wait to get it setup. I road a 60cm frame and it felt good. The 63cm frame has a 3cm taller frame with a 1cm longer head tube. I think the 63 will be fine.


----------



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

*Good Luck!*

Good Luck! Great Deal!


----------

